# finders fee



## mhome (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 2500 is not 25% of 12500. It's only 20%.


I give up.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mhome said:


> I give up.


What don't you understand? It's simple math.

25% of a given number does not equal 25% of the same number multiplied by 1.25.

In short, (0.25 * n) < (0.25 * (n * 1.25))


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure seems high to me, but if everybody agrees, I guess what difference does it make. Don't some of the jobs go to the other guy when you start taking a $10,000 job and just adding 25%? If these are trully leads, there is no guarantee that the bid will be accepted is there?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What don't you understand? It's simple math.
> 
> 25% of a given number does not equal 25% of the same number multiplied by 1.25.
> 
> In short, (0.25 * n) < (0.25 * (n * 1.25))


I'm crap at math and I can even understand that. 

Basicly if you would have charged the customer $10000 but added that 25% on top of your price then that wouldmhave made $12500. If your paying that company 25% for that lead then your paying 25% of the $12500 and not 25% of $10000.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Basicly if you would have charged the customer $10000 but added that 25% on top of your price then that wouldmhave made $12500. If your paying that company 25% for that lead then your paying 25% of the $12500 and not 25% of $10000.


That would sure need to be figured out. 25% of net or gross


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

DBBRS said:


> I have recently started my own handyman/plumbing business and have been approached by another company to take on some jobs they are unable to complete. The terms expressed were the company give me the name and number of the customer, I go round price up the job, and do it myself and give this company 25% of the quote. I have very limited experience but I see this as being a very high %. Is there an industry standard finders fee?



Finishing some one elses work? I charge extra for that sort of thing, not pay them 25%:no:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Tell them to stick it. If you can add 25% to your quote and still get the job, you're doing great. 
Set up an advertising budget of your own. You will be much better off. 
I hate those blood suckers.​


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I don’t like it; you are still doing all the work. I have GC’s that mark up my work 25%-50%, but I am getting my normal billing, they deal with everything I just build the box, they pick it up and I get paid within a day or so, always. So whatever they can get good on them. But I don’t pay them if I am doing all the sales, planning, financing, and collections work anyway. A finders fee, mabie 50$ probley not.


----------



## NacccUSA (Nov 5, 2010)

Figure out what the labor and supply costs will be and bid accordingly. That way you won't cut yourself short.


----------

